# OFFICIAL BIKE THREAD "LOBBY"



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Its been REALLL boring in here, just a bunch of lurkers alot of peeps filling up topics with bs.
Come in and say hello! Contribute.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 08:04 PM~14031298
> *Its been REALLL boring in here, just a bunch of lurkers alot of peeps filling up topics with bs.
> Come in and say hello!  Contribute.
> *


ok. whats up


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

how come all of a sudden no one is buying anything :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

eh :|


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 08:06 PM~14031330
> *how come all of a sudden no one is buying anything :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


bunch of broke ass little ebangers on here cant get mommy and daddy to buy it for them


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

no buying chit..no one building chit...no one offering assistance

IM pretty busy! :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

i feel like sellin blvd 52'


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Yo,


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

need these raffle tickets gone!!!!!!!! im tired of miantaing it!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2009, 10:11 PM~14031400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bahhah...should have changed the back logo...not to mention RESIZE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 08:12 PM~14031415
> *bahhah...should have changed the back logo...not to mention RESIZE
> *


Get a bigger monitor. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

all these boring peeps!! :biggrin: 
15 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: show-bound, Clown confution, 92CADDY, socios b.c. prez, fusion1320, azteca de oro, syked1, aztecsoulz, BASH3R, spmex199, Fleetangel


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

HOW MUCH CAN I GET FOR MY THREE RIMS ENGRAVED CHROMED AND GOLD HUB ON ALL THREE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 10:16 PM~14031466
> *HOW MUCH CAN I GET FOR MY THREE RIMS ENGRAVED CHROMED AND GOLD HUB ON ALL THREE
> 
> 
> ...


50 bucks ECONOMIES :biggrin:

how much you want, who engraved?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nafta

nother afternoon of fuckin that ass!!! ahahahhahahaha


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 10:18 PM~14031489
> *nafta
> 
> nother afternoon of fuckin that ass!!! ahahahhahahaha
> *


did you pop the blow up doll...or you draw an ass on your hand :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:17 PM~14031481
> *50 bucks ECONOMIES :biggrin:
> 
> how much you want, who engraved?
> *


GINO ENGRAVED THEM I SPENT TOO MUCH MONEY ON THEM THAT I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH TO ASK FOR THEM FIRST I WAS THINKIN AROUND 600


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:19 PM~14031504
> *did you pop the blow up doll...or you draw an ass on your hand :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


family guy.




yes to both. :|








:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you want me to drag my sack across your face?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 08:21 PM~14031533
> *you want me to drag my sack across your face?
> *


what sack?didnt know you still had one


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 10:21 PM~14031525
> *GINO ENGRAVED THEM I SPENT TOO MUCH MONEY ON THEM THAT I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH TO ASK FOR THEM  FIRST I WAS THINKIN  AROUND 600
> *


thats alot of $$$


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So this will be the thread I will be posting my drunkin rambles.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:22 PM~14031549
> *thats alot of $$$
> *


U THINK HOW MUCH WOULD U SELL THEM FOR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 08:23 PM~14031556
> *So this will be the thread I will be posting my drunkin rambles.
> *


this or got beef :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

I MISS THIS LIL FUCK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 28 2009, 10:22 PM~14031544
> *what sack?didnt know you still had one
> *


you mom only bit off one testical. I had it put back in the sack. :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14031565
> *this or got beef :biggrin:
> *


for sure.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14031562
> *U THINK HOW MUCH WOULD U SELL THEM FOR
> *


 300 reasonable... most wont figure the cost of replating and the gold isnt expensive anymore.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 08:25 PM~14031581
> *you mom only bit off one testical. I had it put back in the sack. :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 08:24 PM~14031573
> *I MISS THIS LIL FUCK
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you sell that for?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Juan you still going to Ablilene


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bored. Bored bored is this the new hot thread


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:28 PM~14031626
> *300 reasonable... most wont figure the cost of replating and the gold isnt expensive anymore.
> *


i would go 150 a wheel.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:31 PM~14031658
> *Juan you still going to Ablilene
> *


yep. dre cant make it though.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@May 28 2009, 10:31 PM~14031660
> *Bored. Bored bored is this the new hot thread
> *


No COW BELLS IN HERE...

ASL :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 08:25 PM~14031581
> *you mom only bit off one testical. I had it put back in the sack. :happysad:
> *


OUCH!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 10:32 PM~14031668
> *yep. dre cant make it though.
> *


who you going with..NO GO for me... graduation parties...they ask me to cook...i screwwed myself, my girl had surgery today...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2009, 10:29 PM~14031640
> *How much did you sell that for?
> *


I PARTED THE BITCH :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:33 PM~14031688
> *who you going with..NO GO for me... graduation parties...they ask me to cook...i screwwed myself, my girl had surgery today...
> *


your not going sux. I got a joke but Ill keep it to my self. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 10:31 PM~14031663
> *i would go 150 a wheel.
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 10:31 PM~14031663
> *i would go 150 a wheel.
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:36 PM~14031716
> *:rofl:
> *


FUCK STILL TOO MUCH


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 10:35 PM~14031712
> *I WAS THINKING THE SAME
> *


good deal.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

MY OLD CLOSET FULL OF SHIT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:36 PM~14031716
> *:rofl:
> *


they are 100 bucks a wheel brand new.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 10:35 PM~14031703
> *your not going sux. I got a joke but Ill keep it to my self. :biggrin:
> *


too much stuff not ready...i might just go and hang out...graduation sat aint till 8pm anyhow.


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

28 Chicago


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 10:36 PM~14031725
> *FUCK STILL TOO MUCH
> *


i siad 300 he said 150 for each.same..


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ECONOMY IS FUCKING EVERYBODY UP


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@May 28 2009, 10:38 PM~14031746
> *28 Chicago
> *


no thread for yall club yet?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:38 PM~14031756
> *i siad 300 he said 150 for each.same..
> *


WELL I GOT THREE OF THEM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Nope not yet there's only really 3 of us with 8 bikes 6 of which are mine


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 28 2009, 10:38 PM~14031756
> *i siad 300 he said 150 for each.same..
> *


3 wheels tard


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 10:39 PM~14031760
> *ECONOMY IS FUCKING EVERYBODY UP
> *


got to be VERSATILE!!

It int bad here in west tx where im at...restruants are full! buisness are being built, and what not.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@May 28 2009, 10:41 PM~14031794
> *Nope not yet there's only really 3 of us with 8 bikes 6 of which are mine
> *


post them hoes.... could always get into an established name :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@May 28 2009, 08:41 PM~14031794
> *Nope not yet there's only really 3 of us with 8 bikes 6 of which are mine
> *


any pics of your bikes? You guys are stunnin low bc?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 10:41 PM~14031795
> *3 wheels tard
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

I posted up pics last year on a thread I just finished my sons 16 inch and still need pics of the other projects in my garage yeah my guy came up with the name stunnin' low


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@May 28 2009, 08:46 PM~14031880
> *I posted up pics last year on a thread I just finished my sons 16 inch and still need pics of the other projects in my garage yeah my guy came up with the name stunnin' low
> *


Not really feeling the name but thats all up to you. Do you have your plaques yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My computer needs more ram. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhnooo


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

no no plaques yet still dont kno what kinda design to use for the name


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@May 28 2009, 08:59 PM~14032044
> *no no plaques yet still dont kno what kinda design to use for the name
> *


Did you guys pick that name because it sounds cool or because it means something to you guys?


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

i dont know why he picked it prolly cause it sounds cool we coulda been dyverse bc or xhilerate bc but me and him from 2 diffrent car clubs


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@May 28 2009, 09:04 PM~14032111
> *i dont know why he picked it prolly cause it sounds cool we coulda been dyverse bc  or xhilerate bc but me and him from 2 diffrent car clubs
> *


What clubs were you in before and why did you get out? I wouldnt go with a name just because its sounds cool. Come up with something that has meaning to you.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 28 2009, 09:53 PM~14031965
> *ohhnooo...i need a tampon
> *


 :0


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to be in a club called team 1320 which was an import car club but most of us sold are race cars cause of the kids but now I'm in dyverse car crew with my brother in laws I'm workin on doin a mercedes show car


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2009, 10:53 PM~14031963
> *My computer needs more ram.  :angry:
> *


i got you


















if that dont work, try this


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 28 2009, 10:19 PM~14033104
> *i got you
> 
> 
> ...


Just 1 GB of DDR2 SDRAM please. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2009, 01:01 AM~14033485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I heard some interesting news yesterday about......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im here to discuss. wheres showbound?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 29 2009, 07:21 AM~14034509
> *I heard some interesting news yesterday about......
> *


same here


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

fuck the postal service


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 29 2009, 08:53 AM~14034833
> *im here to discuss.  wheres showbound?????????????? :biggrin:
> *


busy day today..no time for chit chat!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2009, 07:33 AM~14035071
> *busy day today..no time for chit chat!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2009, 09:33 AM~14035071
> *busy day today..no time for chit chat!
> *


Dont tell me. my bike got pushed back again.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 01:04 PM~14037075
> *Dont tell me. my chit got pushed back again.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great topic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 29 2009, 01:11 PM~14037143
> *:ugh:
> *


I changed because of that ****.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 01:04 PM~14037075
> *Dont tell me. my bike got pushed back again.
> *


pics later :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2009, 02:23 PM~14037772
> *pics later :cheesy:
> *


LIES


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 02:55 PM~14038052
> *LIES
> *


maybe....maybe not!


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@May 28 2009, 07:37 PM~14031736
> *MY OLD CLOSET FULL OF SHIT
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a Schwinn seats like these, but in black. Anyone have one or know of one?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 02:55 PM~14038052
> *LIES
> *


Planning on getting inebriated?? LMK!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 29 2009, 03:15 PM~14038223
> *Planning on getting inebriated?? LMK!!
> *


I have thought about it. Maybe in the rock :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 03:24 PM~14038311
> *I have thought about it. Maybe in the rock :cheesy:
> *


I'm down!! Wut time??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 29 2009, 03:27 PM~14038347
> *I'm down!! Wut time??
> *


bout 9 im thinkin. got to hit up vincent. bringing the impala?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 03:27 PM~14038361
> *bout 9 im thinkin. got to hit up vincent. bringing the impala?
> *


She aint actin right!! :angry: Bitch gonna stay at the house!! She on lock down!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 29 2009, 03:30 PM~14038388
> *She aint actin right!!  :angry: Bitch gonna stay at the house!! She on lock down!!  :angry:
> *


what happen?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1194429395.html


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 03:27 PM~14038361
> *bout 9 im thinkin. got to hit up vincent. bringing the impala?
> *


1500 right... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2009, 04:01 PM~14038691
> *1500 right... :cheesy:
> *


???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

11 Members: Artistics.TX, POISON 831, bigdog73, Mr. Monte Carlo, IMPRESSIVE B.C., JUSTDEEZ, Ant-Wan, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, D-Low, spmex199, fusion1320

and not one post.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 02:13 PM~14038816
> *11 Members: Artistics.TX, POISON 831, bigdog73, Mr. Monte Carlo, IMPRESSIVE B.C., JUSTDEEZ, Ant-Wan, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, D-Low, spmex199, fusion1320
> 
> and not one post.
> *


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

I just like reading that's why


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 04:13 PM~14038816
> *11 Members: Artistics.TX, POISON 831, bigdog73, Mr. Monte Carlo, IMPRESSIVE B.C., JUSTDEEZ, Ant-Wan, NINETEEN.O.FOUR, D-Low, spmex199, fusion1320
> 
> and not one post.
> *


fukk yo post nukka :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 29 2009, 02:23 PM~14037772
> *pics later :cheesy:
> *


PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ill be workin on my '64 today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I need to start on my lil tiger again.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i need to finish and ship everone chit!! NO MOREEEEEEEE!!!


after that....MY LAC!!! Much neglected!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2009, 05:42 AM~14051547
> *i need to finish and ship everone chit!! NO MOREEEEEEEE!!!
> after that....MY LAC!!!  Much neglected!
> *


LIES


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 01:20 AM~14079511
> *LIES
> *


http://lonestarbrand.net/


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2009, 01:30 AM~14079597
> *http://www.lonestarbrand.net/
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

socios b.c. prez	Sep 2003	40,218	234	2.30%
drasticbean	May 2002	20,056	188	1.85%
NOTHING BUT TROUBLE	Jan 2007	15,727	90	0.88%
Lac-of-Respect	Aug 2007	8,351	81	0.80%
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER	Feb 2007	5,545	78	0.77%
KAKALAK	Mar 2005	21,850	68	0.67%
Badass94Cad	Jun 2003	17,892	60	0.59%
ricndaregal	Oct 2003	16,738	54	0.53%
youcantfademe	Feb 2008	8,416	51	0.50%
Artistics.TX	Jul 2006	28,833	50


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 02:15 AM~14079817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

BRAH!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 3 2009, 02:10 AM~14079792
> *Artistics.TX Jul 2006	28,833	50
> *


whores!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GHOSTRIDE DEEP BROWN INTO A WALL.....................DISCUSS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2009, 03:39 PM~14084255
> *GHOSTRIDE DEEP BROWN INTO A WALL.....................DISCUSS
> *


hate!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 3 2009, 02:16 PM~14084692
> *hahahahaha  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2009, 12:39 PM~14084255
> *GHOSTRIDE DEEP BROWN INTO A WALL.....................DISCUSS
> *


Yes, DB is a worthless slab/donk bike.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 3 2009, 05:06 PM~14085193
> *
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2009, 01:39 PM~14084255
> *[size=7RIDE DEEP BROWN INTO A WALL.....................DISCUSS[/size]
> *


edited :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 04:43 AM~14091078
> *
> *


you still up puto...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yep


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

how late is it there?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

5:32 am.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

wtf you doing up :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: its 12:30pm out here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 03:32 AM~14091142
> *5:32 am.
> *


damnit fool you ain't got a life? :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHATS NEW UP IN THIS MUTHA>>I SEE A BUNCH OF LURKERS UP IN HERE


ANYBDY GOT ANYTHING INTRESTING OR PRODUCTIVE TO ADD TO THE THREADS....


IM REALLY GETTING BORED WITH THIS THE BIKE THREAD!!! TOOK HELLA LONG FOR THE RAFFLE, NO ONES UPDATING ANYTHING HARDLY........

maybe its just me...TIME FOR CHANGE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 02:09 AM~14157871
> *WHATS NEW UP IN THIS MUTHA>>I SEE A BUNCH OF LURKERS UP IN HERE
> ANYBDY GOT ANYTHING INTRESTING OR PRODUCTIVE TO ADD TO THE THREADS....
> IM REALLY GETTING BORED WITH THIS THE BIKE THREAD!!!  TOOK HELLA LONG FOR THE RAFFLE, NO ONES UPDATING ANYTHING HARDLY........
> ...


GO BUILD YOUR LAC!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 02:12 AM~14157888
> *GO BUILD YOUR LAC!
> *


starting next week...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DONT THIS BITCH SAY ASK OR SEARCH....ALL THESE DAMN TOPICS....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 02:14 AM~14157896
> *starting next week...
> *











Serio?
you get your interior back?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 02:09 AM~14157871
> *WHATS NEW UP IN THIS MUTHA>>I SEE A BUNCH OF LURKERS UP IN HERE
> ANYBDY GOT ANYTHING INTRESTING OR PRODUCTIVE TO ADD TO THE THREADS....
> IM REALLY GETTING BORED WITH THIS THE BIKE THREAD!!!  TOOK HELLA LONG FOR THE RAFFLE, NO ONES UPDATING ANYTHING HARDLY........
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 02:18 AM~14157913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this fool...I DONT EVEN LOOK LIKE THAT!!! :roflmao: 

NO!!! im going to pick whats left monday!!! no lies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 02:22 AM~14157942
> *this fool...I DONT EVEN LOOK LIKE THAT!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> NO!!! im going to pick whats left monday!!! no lies
> *


ahahahah I didnt say you did!

sux on the interior.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 02:23 AM~14157948
> *ahahahah I didnt say you did!
> 
> sux on the interior.
> *



not sweating it...got my GUSTOM BILLET GRILLE IN THE WORKS AS SOON AS I SHIP IT...

GOT MY TEMPLATES MADE FOR MY CUSTOM TRIM!! GOT TO SHIP THAT CHIT TOO...lol

SENDING INTEROIR WHATS LEFT TO A SHOP NOT FAMILY!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 02:28 AM~14157969
> *not sweating it...got my GUSTOM BILLET GRILLE IN THE WORKS AS SOON AS I SHIP IT...
> 
> GOT MY TEMPLATES MADE FOR MY CUSTOM TRIM!! GOT TO SHIP THAT CHIT TOO...lol
> ...


  when you think you will bust out?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 02:30 AM~14157975
> *  when you think you will bust out?
> *



i just need to paint it to get it going...start puting it together...

soon!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

im getting ready for a show in N.J its on the 28th


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 11 2009, 05:46 AM~14158390
> *im getting ready for a show in  N.J  its on the 28th
> *


PIC when you go. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

splendid.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 11 2009, 02:28 AM~14157969
> *not sweating it...got my GUSTOM BILLET GRILLE IN THE WORKS AS SOON AS I SHIP IT...
> 
> GOT MY TEMPLATES MADE FOR MY CUSTOM TRIM!! GOT TO SHIP THAT CHIT TOO...lol
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 10:51 AM~14159631
> *PIC when you go. :biggrin:
> *


defenetly homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

well the bike section is boring now.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 05:39 PM~14174093
> *well the bike section is boring now.
> *


x2


> *x2*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 05:39 PM~14174093
> *well the bike section is boring now.
> *


Thats because when someone ask for help we have some smart asses that like to leave stupid ass comments makes people not wanna even ask. FTP!!


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

My homie wanted me to ask this will 24 inch wheels fit a 20 inch frame I told him probably not


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 12 2009, 06:20 PM~14174389
> *My homie wanted me to ask this will 24 inch wheels fit a 20 inch frame I told him probably not
> *


* no they won't*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah they will fit fine. use a lil blinker fluid to loosen the axle up. That will give it room for the flux capacitor to generate.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just got me some apple pie.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2009, 04:33 PM~14174966
> *I just got me some apple pie.
> *


translation: raul just ate a tranny's cockmeat sandwich.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 12 2009, 08:39 PM~14175366
> *translation: raul just ate a tranny's cockmeat sandwich.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 12 2009, 07:20 PM~14174389
> *My homie wanted me to ask this will 24 inch wheels fit a 20 inch frame I told him probably not
> *


it may work if you goto home depot and get a metal stretcher


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 12 2009, 06:24 PM~14174420
> * yes they won't
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

just went for a cruise to the city

now im tired :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 12 2009, 06:39 PM~14175366
> *translation: raul just ate a tranny's shredded cockmeat sandwich.
> *


fixed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Artistics.TX, MR.559, abelblack65, pauls 1967, fusion1320, guss68imp, SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO, socios b.c. prez, D-ice69, Fleetangel

All these peeps and no ones posting? wtf


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just woke up! :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wanted to post it in here instead of starting a new topic. I was talking to someone about accessories for a lowrider bike. Can you guys help me put together a list of what an accessory is? :dunno:

Continental kit
lights
chainguard
antennas
Steering wheels
speedometers
mirrors

What else am I missing? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bells , horns . disk brakes.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nut covers
wheel trim
suspension kits


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP FOOLIOS

1ST POST IN THE LOBBY :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 03:42 PM~14209213
> *nut covers
> wheel trim
> suspension kits
> *


You mean air/hydro?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

car phones,tvs.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2009, 05:58 PM~14209385
> *You mean air/hydro?
> *


yes sir


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

nut covers
wheel trim
Continental kit
lights
chainguard
antennas
Steering wheels
speedometers
mirrors
bells
horns
disk brakes
Air/hydros
car phones
tvs/dvd players

Anything else?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

head sets

bearing sets

chains

fork screws an bolts.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 16 2009, 08:21 PM~14210571
> *head sets
> 
> bearing sets
> ...


hardware.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

texas folks cant STFU. ...............discuss :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 16 2009, 10:28 PM~14212121
> *texas folks cant STFU.  ...............discuss :biggrin:
> *


its true.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 10:33 PM~14212192
> *its true.
> *


probably the last time i agree with you ever.



but we from TX. so we have an excuse.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 16 2009, 10:41 PM~14212299
> *probably the last time i agree with you ever.
> but we from TX.  so we have an excuse.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 06:30 PM~14210639
> *hardware.
> *


I understand Dtwist cups but I dont think the hardware itself is an accessory. 


nut covers
wheel trim
Continental kit
lights
chainguard
antennas
Steering wheels
speedometers
mirrors
bells
horns
disk brakes
Air/hydros
car phones
tvs/dvd players

LRM says:
ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

Anything else?


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

Twisted axle nuts
Knock offs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Jun 18 2009, 01:43 AM~14225320
> *Twisted axle nuts
> Knock offs
> *


first on the list.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 01:30 AM~14225237
> *I understand Dtwist cups but I dont think the hardware itself is an accessory.
> nut covers
> wheel trim
> ...


grips
shifter
streamers (no ****)
cup holder (seen it on lovelylowrier)
bumber
neon
mud flaps
pegs
seat trim
mufflers


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Interesting.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

1.	REGISTRATION: All entries must be registered at the show office by starting time. Starting time will be posted at the registration table. Registration card must be on the bicycle and visible to the judges. It is the entrant's responsibility to ensure that the registration card is visible and properly completed within two (2) hours of registration. Judges, in their sole and absolute discretion, reserve the right to disqualify entry if registration card is not visible or properly completed within such time period. There may be a five (5) point deduction from a bikes total score for an incomplete or missing judging card, cards must include the full name of the entrant (nick names are not permitted). All winners will be required to present a Social Security Card (or the Social Security Card of a parent or legal guardian in the event the winner is a minor) prior to receiving prize. Providing false or inaccurate information will be grounds for disqualification and or forfeiture of prize money. Entries must be ready to be judged two (2) hours after being assigned a space at the show. Entries with turntables or exceptionally intricate displays may be given more time, at the discretion of the judges. Bikes displayed in vendor booths are not eligible for competition.

2.	CLASSIFICATION: The judges will enter your bicycles classification. See Section C below. If a bicycle is placed in the wrong class, it is the entrant's responsibility to notify a member of the Lowrider Events Staff. Questions or clarification should be presented to the Lowrider Events show staff by 3 p.m. on day of show. All classification will be determined at judges’ sole and absolute discretion based on modifications. 

3.	OPERABILITY: Any bicycle or tricycle must be operable, meaning that the competing bicycle or tricycle must be able to (A) pedal its full circumference; (B) brake normally; © make a left and right turn. 

4.	INFORMATION SHEET: While not required, entrants are advised to provide judges with an information sheet or book listing modifications made on bicycle. 

5.	ACCESS TO BICYCLE: Judges must have access to bicycle for viewing purposes. 

7.	ACCESSORIES: Accessories are factory made or aftermarket parts.

9.	SCORES: All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to entrant only.

10.	ALL EXHIBITION AND SAFETY RULES APPLY/DISQUALIFICATION: All entrants must adhere to the "Exhibition and Safety Rules" of the Show, which are incorporated by reference herein. Failure to comply with any Exhibition and Safety Rule, or any Bicycle Exhibitor Rule may be ground for disqualification, at the sole and absolute discretion of the judges. 


B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.

4.	Bicycle Classes 

12-inch 20-inch
(1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
16-inch Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Original (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Street (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Semi (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Tricycle/Three Wheeler Classes
Radical (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Street - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Mild - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
24 & 26-inch (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place) Semi - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Full - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Radical - Any size (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)
Special Interest (1st, 2nd & 3rd Place)	
C.	JUDGING

1.	JUDGING BASED ON MODIFICATIONS. Every area will be judged on the extent of each modification. All modifications should be clearly visible or stated for evaluation.

2.	DURING JUDGING PROCESS: Lighting, electrical display enhancements and turntables may be turned off while judging. Steps or path should be provided when using mirrors. No points will be deducted for a judging path purposely left for after-hours judging.

3.	DISCREPANCIES: Must be settled after trophy presentation by bike owner only. No judging sheet will be changed or revised by anyone except the signing judge. No exhibitor is allowed on stage during or after trophy presentation except “Best of Show” winners. All score sheets will be available through Lowrider Events office. Score sheets are available to vehicle owner only. Entrants are not permitted to protest any decision of official/judges as their decisions are final and binding.

4.	POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


D.	AWARDS/PRIZES	

For each category three trophies will be awarded 
2.	Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00
3.	Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00

(Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)

The following Special Awards will also be offered:
Outstanding Paint; Outstanding Graphics; Outstanding Display; Outstanding Upholstery; Outstanding Use of Accessories; Outstanding Murals; Outstanding Body Modifications; Outstanding Plating; Outstanding Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending)

Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

MC Cadillac Converta son!


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 06:49 PM~14221039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT SPAWN BIKE AROUND ANYMORE??


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

what everybody up to


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 18 2009, 04:19 PM~14230402
> *IS THAT SPAWN BIKE AROUND ANYMORE??
> *


Was on craigslist last year.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WHERE THE HELL IN THE SAN BERNARDINO SHOW PICS..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 18 2009, 11:56 PM~14235117
> *WHERE THE HELL IN THE SAN BERNARDINO SHOW PICS..
> *


Are you serious? There was a shit load of those...


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING (May 30, 2009)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 10:24 PM~14235403
> *Are you serious? There was a shit load of those...
> *


two weeks later. :|


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 11:24 PM~14234733
> *Was on craigslist last year.
> *


no0o0o


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 19 2009, 06:43 AM~14236953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

when your making a custom frame how do YOU make both sides of the tank even, are they ever 100 percent even and do YOU think it really matters???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 21 2009, 09:53 AM~14253078
> *when your making a custom frame how do YOU make both sides of the tank even, are they ever 100 percent even and do YOU think it really matters???
> *


If both sides are not even then its not going to look right.


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2009, 12:31 PM~14253336
> *If both sides are not even then its not going to look right.
> *


NO THERE EVEN ITS JUST HARD TO GET THEM EXACT...LIKE ONE SIDE MIGHT BE A HAIR FATTER THEN THE OTHER SIDE, ONLY WAY YOU CAN TELL IS IF YOUR ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR IMPERFECTIONS....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 21 2009, 11:02 AM~14253566
> *NO THERE EVEN ITS JUST HARD TO GET THEM EXACT...LIKE ONE SIDE MIGHT BE A HAIR FATTER THEN THE OTHER SIDE, ONLY WAY YOU CAN TELL IS IF YOUR ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR IMPERFECTIONS....
> *


pics?


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2009, 01:13 PM~14253645
> *pics?
> *


ILL TAKE SOME IN A FEW HOMIE..THANKS


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

im cleaning BLVD'52 for the show next week i dont want to be rushing


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

IM WORKING ON SOME ILL SHIT


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

so when is everybody gonna start posting their build off bike projects :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


i got lots of pics to post but i dont ant to be the only one


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

WELL I BEEN BUILDING A RADICAL FOR AWHILE NOW, I WAS GOING TO KEEP IT A SECRET BUT FUCK IT..THE THEME IS "CLOVERFIELD" BEING THAT IM FROM NEW YORK...CATS OUT OF THE BAG...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 21 2009, 05:08 PM~14255424
> *so when is everybody gonna start posting their build off bike projects :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> i got lots of pics to post but i dont ant to be the only one
> *


Ill start mine tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Jun 21 2009, 10:31 PM~14257795
> *WELL I BEEN BUILDING A RADICAL FOR AWHILE NOW, I WAS GOING TO KEEP IT A SECRET BUT FUCK IT..THE THEME IS "CLOVERFIELD" BEING THAT IM FROM NEW YORK...CATS OUT OF THE BAG...
> *


 :0 sounds interesting


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 22 2009, 05:40 AM~14260092
> *:0 sounds interesting
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

this guy is smokeing crack
http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/1232042675.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 22 2009, 03:26 PM~14263324
> *this guy is smokeing crack
> http://stockton.craigslist.org/bik/1232042675.html
> *


Yea thats alot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bored...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FREE TWISTED BLACK!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Slow tonight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

real talk


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

MTX686

Member Group: First Year
Joined: Aug 2008 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 

Information 
Home Page No Information 
Birthday 25 January 1987 
Location CoLoRaDo 
Interests No Information 

Discuss!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 26 2009, 02:29 PM~14307263
> *MTX686
> 
> Member Group: First Year
> ...


What yall doing tonight?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 02:30 PM~14307274
> *What yall doing tonight?
> *


2:30 in the afternoon..you should be looking for a job...

let me know if yall are intrested in a VAN for the club...simular to the RO van

HELLA CHEAP!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 02:40 PM~14307381
> *2:30 in the afternoon..you should be looking for a job...
> 
> let me know if yall are intrested in a VAN for the club...simular to the RO van
> ...


Im at work right now. 
How much for the van?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 02:41 PM~14307399
> *Im at work right now.
> *


HELLA LIES...WHERE YOU FIND A J O B


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 02:40 PM~14307381
> *2:30 in the afternoon..you should be looking for a job...
> 
> let me know if yall are intrested in a VAN for the club...simular to the RO van
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 02:42 PM~14307402
> *HELLA LIES...WHERE YOU FIND A J O B
> *


na Im bullshitten. I aint got no job.  
How much for the van?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 02:43 PM~14307412
> *na Im bullshitten. I aint got no job.
> How much for the van?
> *


like 500 or something... its perfect for a TA vehicle wrap!!! and its gutted!

they gave me that other van...im keep that one...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 02:45 PM~14307438
> *like 500 or something... its perfect for a TA vehicle wrap!!! and its gutted!
> 
> they gave me that other van...im keep that one...
> *


Pics? Year? Details?

Are the rims big? Do it ride good?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 02:46 PM~14307451
> *Pics? Year? Details?
> 
> Are the rims big? Do it ride good?
> *


i will take some pics later..my uncle is trying to get it running....

easy maintence...needs tires"recommend"

body is hella straightt no cracked glass..

CARGO VAN no side windows


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 02:49 PM~14307478
> *i will take some pics later..my uncle is trying to get it running....
> 
> easy maintence...needs tires"recommend"
> ...


year? Make> Model?
Are the rims big? Do it ride good?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 02:50 PM~14307490
> *year? Make> Model?
> Are the rims big? Do it ride good?
> *


guess you could make it an ICE CREAM van stupid ass

http://www.truckfindersinc.com/Step&CargoV...w%20(P9963).jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 02:52 PM~14307526
> *guess you could make it an ICE CREAM van stupid ass
> 
> http://www.truckfindersinc.com/Step&CargoV...w%20(P9963).jpg
> *


Im interested... but....




















































*

ARE THE RIMS BIG?
DO IT RIDE GOOD?*









:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 02:54 PM~14307538
> *Im interested... but....
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 02:58 PM~14307582
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 02:30 PM~14307274
> *What yall doing tonight?
> *


get inebriated!!  Went to Houston St. then to Libray ended up at Aqua Lounge last nite!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 26 2009, 03:05 PM~14307638
> *get inebriated!!   Went to Houston St. then to Libray ended up at Aqua Lounge last nite!! :0
> *


damn. big money!!! :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 03:08 PM~14307677
> *damn. big money!!! :0
> *


 :twak: Faq Chu Pooh Toe!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 26 2009, 03:10 PM~14307695
> *:twak: Faq Chu Pooh Toe!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Houston st sounds like a plan! :biggrin: Maybe next week.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 26 2009, 03:05 PM~14307638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and payed me! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

nice to have a jobby job!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 03:38 PM~14307958
> *and payed me! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> nice to have a jobby job!
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: 


Pics of my frame? No trust me? Im good for it?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 03:45 PM~14308014
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> Pics of my frame? No trust me? Im good for it?
> *


tonight..not home


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PLEASE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone else like this song? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2009, 04:17 PM~14308296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was what it was... real hip hop..not that big wheels chit bubble gum music they got now..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 04:37 PM~14308489
> *it was what it was... real hip hop..not that big wheels chit bubble gum music they got now..
> *


yeah buddy. Rollin like a big shot. chevy tuned up like a nascar pit stop.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

WHATS GOING ON 2NITE FELLAS WUTZ EVERBADY DUIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 26 2009, 04:45 PM~14309677
> *WHATS GOING ON 2NITE FELLAS  WUTZ EVERBADY DUIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Working on some more bike stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 26 2009, 06:45 PM~14309677
> *WHATS GOING ON 2NITE FELLAS  WUTZ EVERBADY DUIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


going to watch transformers :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 08:20 PM~14309954
> *going to watch transformers  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :angry: I DONT HAVE NO $$ TO GO SEE IT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2009, 07:47 PM~14309687
> *Working on some more bike stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


ANY PROJECTS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NO MONEY SO I AM LOOKING FOR PEEPS TO HANG OUT WITH TO DRINK THERE BEER AHAHAHA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 05:20 PM~14309954
> *going to watch transformers  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Im going to go check that out tomorrow.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 26 2009, 07:28 PM~14310021
> *Im going to go check that out tomorrow.
> *


gonna kick back with a 12 pack...double feature at the drive in...

startrek is afterwards..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 26 2009, 05:25 PM~14309991
> *ANY PROJECTS
> *


A few things here and there.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 07:26 PM~14310004
> *NO MONEY SO I AM LOOKING FOR PEEPS TO HANG OUT WITH TO DRINK THERE BEER AHAHAHA
> *


thats funn chit...free looooooooooooooaaaaadddder


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 05:30 PM~14310031
> *gonna kick back with a 12 pack...double feature at the drive in...
> 
> startrek is afterwards..
> *


I got both movies on my computer but I need to see them in the theatre.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jun 26 2009, 07:30 PM~14310031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you do.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 26 2009, 08:30 PM~14310038
> *thats funn chit...free looooooooooooooaaaaadddder
> *


FREE LOADER Y PA PEDO HE WANTS ZIP OF SOMEONE ELSE'S BEER :cheesy: :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 26 2009, 07:46 PM~14310142
> *FREE LOADER  Y PA PEDO  HE WANTS ZIP OF SOMEONE ELSE'S BEER  :cheesy:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

